# Video konvertieren



## User123 (26. März 2011)

Hallo,

da After Effects CS4 bei mir nicht wirklich gut mit AVCHD-Dateien umgehen kann, möchte ich diese Dateien zu einem normalen Full HD Video umkonvertieren. Dafür benutze ich das Programm XMedia Recode. Jetzt stellt sich bei mir die Frage, welches Dateiformat standardmäßig für Full HD-Videos benutzt wird bzw. am wenigsten Verlust hervorruft. Ist vielleicht sogar wmv dafür geeignet?


----------



## chmee (4. April 2011)

(wmv) Zum Schneiden und Bearbeiten mit Sicherheit nicht. Es gibt einige Codecs, die fürs Bearbeiten entwickelt wurde, zB Intermediates, Cineform Prospect HD, HuffYUV etc pp..

Grad After Effects erwacht erst so richtig zum Leben, wenn die Filmdaten möglichst wenig komprimiert sind. Premiere dagegen kann mit einigen Codecs (auch AVCHD) ganz gut umgehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## User123 (8. April 2011)

Ist unkomprimiertes AVI auch geeignet?


----------



## chmee (10. April 2011)

Ja. Du müsstest etwa bei 120MB/sek (bei FullHD) landen 

mfg chmee


----------



## DJOD1N (14. April 2011)

Schau mal hier rein Klicken! hab da ne Lösung mit dem Konverter gefunden müßte interesant für dich sein.

MfG: DJOD1N


----------



## User123 (17. April 2011)

Danke, für die Antwort. Somit hat sich das Problem gelöst. Das Programm XMedia Recode habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, wusste aber nicht, welches Format gut geeignet ist.


----------



## brad000123 (21. April 2012)

Weiß jemand wie die dieses Video gemacht haben? Ich würd gern die Technik wissen:


----------



## chmee (21. April 2012)

@brad Link vergessen..


----------

